

Anatomy of a Domain Hijacking - jitbit
http://secretgeek.net/sg_hijack_1.asp

======
jitbit
If you haven't yet turned on two-factor security, here's another reason you
should. Go and do it right now. Google even has an iPhone/Android auth app
that works offline (if you need your email on a plane, for example.

Also, enable two-factor security in your password manager (I use LastPass,
they have a free version).

